# unruly buck..



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay, Thor (scabs) is going to a show next week. every store around here is out of choke chains lrage enough for him 30". can i show him in a nice nylon one, or will he be discriminated for it?.. Also when i'm walking with him, he lowers his head and gets me with his horns, same with setting him up. no idea why! -could i squirt him with water until he learns its bad? 0r what else to get the guy to not to butt me>???


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

any ideas>?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here they don't like the nylons and my buck is bad too. I woould try the spraying him but it only makes it worse for me.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, maybe someone else here would have a tip that could work for both of us.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you could show in a nylon, for a buck. His neck just won't look as long.

As to him not keeping his head up, I don't know what to say. Does he actually butt you? If he does you really need to teach him some manners. Next time he butts you, go under him and grab his back legs and flip him on the ground and just sit on him screaming at him. Don't let him up until he sighs, that means he has given up. I don't like to do this a lot, but only do it if he does behavior that is not acceptable, like the butting. Don't do it just because he won't walk with you though :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, he actually butts me, its getting old pretty quick, and he weighs more than i do so he gets pretty intimidating. but i will definetly try this. because if he keeps this up he's going to a new home. I'm not going to put up with a mean buck! thanks goat happy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks again! -that really improved, I took him out and we started walking out to the pasture, i was taking off his lead, and he started butting me (i think he butts only when someone touched his horn because kids used to play with his horns when he was young.) so i flipped him over and sat, keepeing his head down, he let out a :sigh: and i let him back up,. after that, he held his head up, let me place his feet and he was awesome! i will do that if he tries butting again.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad it worked  Remember, only do it when necessary, its about respect, not fear


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad that worked!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, so i'm going to show him in a nylon. I have a junior doe who is pretty short (boer) i'm showing her in a chain, can you use a lead when showing a goat that small? so your'e not breaking your back?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If the lead is _very _short it wouls _probably_ be o.k.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

When I show with a lead its a very short one like this: http://www.thegoatfactory.com/servlet/Detail?no=77

I made my own by buying a clip from a Hardware store and using some nylon webbing for the loop.


----------

